# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  LumiDolls, sex doll agency, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

lumidolls.com

facebook.com/LumiDolls-1863840907197819

linkedin.com/company/lumidolls

----------


## FletcherBasnight

> lumidolls.com
> 
> linkedin.com/company/lumidolls


Hy I was looking for sex dolls I already have some 2 sex doll with me which are doing great but I'm little bored of those, they sell very good quality sex dolls I purchased it from one site and I have purchased one more recently from that site only but I want to buy one more from some other website, so I just wanted to know that sex doll link what you have given are good with its quality? have you used them, do they smell after bad if it get wet for long time?? Are they really soft??

----------


## Airicist

Europe’s first sex doll brothel

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> Are sex dolls the future of prostitution? Joel Golby heads to Barcelona to visit the centre of this strange battleground for the future of sexual politics.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Most people buy Realistic Sex  Dolls because of the pleasure that they get out of it.  They come with a dildo or masturbation. Better sex performance If you are having sex issues with a human companion, your techniques in bed can get improved by making a fuck doll as your sex partner. The doll gives you the opportunity to find the solution to some sexual problems that you might be encountering with your real-life partner.
We offering our customers the most realistic sex doll available, and make their dream dolls come true. Our adult sex dolls mimic the appearance and the size of real humans, so the adult sex dolls can bring real feelings to users.

----------

